# Painting baseboards, trim and inside of door



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

I would definitely go with latex through out. Sheen is more of a preference really. I do a lot of high gloss and gloss around here because that is what a lot want. If your wood is older and kinda banged up i would use a semi as that will help in not drawing focus to problem areas. 

White can often be kind of transparent. I like a high hiding formula. Be sure to get paint that is for trim and not walls.


----------



## Thepaintman (Jan 17, 2008)

Evane, a latex semi-gloss is a good choice. For white it will take two coats. 

Before you paint the existing trims check to determine if the old paint is latex or oil based. I do this by dabbing a little Goof Off on a dark clothe then rub on the old surface. If a residue come off it is probably a latex paint. If not it is an oil based paint. 

If you want to apply a latex based paint on an existing oil based surface you must sand, degloss or apply an oil based primer prior to the topcoat.

Also note: Oil based paints have a tendency to yellow over a period of time.

The Paintman


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

Get yourself a Waterbourne Acrylic Enamel from a paint store, and you will be good to go. Impervo from Benjamin Moore or ProClassic from Sherwin Williams are two common choices.

Those finishes have an "oil look" without all the hassles (and long-term yellowing) of oil enamel.

SirWired


----------



## mdancey (Dec 25, 2007)

On colour....that is a matter of choice. As a decorator I often spec an off white. A popular one is Benjamin Moore's Cloud White, in my own house I'm currently using BM's Ivory Tusk (this one has equal amounts of yellow and brown in it). If you look at the white colour chips with your wall colours you'll find one that you like.

Cheers
Mary


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

I would recommend an enamel for trim
You can get some very good waterborne enamels (latex)
Satin finish is the most common sheen for trim these days

Ben Moore's Waterborne Impervo and Sherwin Williams Pro Classic are both excellent choices

Also just a hint, although "waterborne" enamels are technically "latex" (water-based), the word "waterborne" generally indicates a superior product than the words "latex enamel"
(many cheap builder's paints are technically latex enamels)


----------



## TroyM (Dec 24, 2007)

My vote is for BM. Satin Impervo oil.... for all doors, trim
and baseboard.
SW. Pro Classic, If you are slow, you will not like the brush marks...


----------

